# Hello, I would like to submit some lyrics.



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

These are not my own, so sorry. But I felt the need to share these, as they appear to me deep, and meaningful.

*Opeth - Harvest.*

Stay with me awhile
Rise above the vile
Name my final rest
Poured into my chest

Into the orchard I walk peering way past the gate
Wilted scenes for us who couldn't wait
Drained by the coldest caress, stalking shadows ahead
Halo of death, all I see is departure
Mourner's lament but it's me who's the martyr

Pledge yourself to me
Never leave me be
Sweat breaks on my brow
Given time ends now

Into the orchard I walk peering way past the gate
Wilted scenes for us who couldn't wait
Drained by the coldest caress, stalking shadows ahead
Halo of death, all I see is departure
Mourner's lament but it's me who's the martyr

Spirit painted sin
Embers neath my skin
Veiled in pale embrace
Reached and touched my face

Into the orchard I walk peering way past the gate
Wilted scenes for us who couldn't wait
Drained by the coldest caress, stalking shadows ahead
*(Release your grip, let me go, into the night)*
Halo of death, All I see is departure
Mourner's lament but it's me who's the martyr.

Thank you. =]

And if you couldnt tell, yes I am indeed quite obsessed with this band.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Honestly, I couldn't tell.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Honestly, I couldn't tell.


 :lol:


----------

